# Soldate



## Joel - Spanish

Hallo allemaal, 

Kan iemand mij met deze woord helpen?

_'Majoor' Bosshardt, de bekendste *soldate* van het Leger des Heils_

Wat betekent "soldate"? Is het dezelfde als "soldaat", of is er een verschil?

Heel erg bedankt voor jullie antwoorden.


----------



## moldo

Vrouwelijke soldaat. Geen verschil.


----------



## Joel - Spanish

Bedankt! Ik vraag me waarom dat staat niet in mijn woordenbook...


----------



## moldo

Joel - Spanish said:


> Bedankt! Ik vraag me waarom dat staat niet in mijn woordenbook...


 
Het woord bestaat volgens mij niet officieel.

De schrijver dacht waarschijnlijk: een vrouwelijke acteur is een actrice, dus een vrouwelijke soldaat zal dan wel soldate zijn.

Zoals men wel eens hoort "dokteres" als de vrouwelijke vorm van dokter. Dat woord bestaat ook niet.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,



moldo said:


> Het woord bestaat volgens mij niet officieel.


Dit vind ik toch wel héél bizar... Welk woord bestaat er wel "officieel"? Bij mijn weten geen. Maar mag ik toch even eerst jouw definitie weten van "bestaand woord", "officieel bestaand woord", "niet-bestaand woord" en "officieel niet-bestaand woord"?



> De schrijver dacht waarschijnlijk: een vrouwelijke acteur is een actrice, dus een vrouwelijke soldaat zal dan wel soldate zijn.


En dat heeft de schrijver dan ook correct gedacht, volledig volgens de regels van de kunst. 
Tussen haakjes, _soldate _is ook terug te vinden in Van Dale (niet dat dit een criterium is).



> Zoals men wel eens hoort "dokteres" als de vrouwelijke vorm van dokter. Dat woord bestaat ook niet.


En waarom niet?
'Dokteres' is óók terug te vinden in Van Dale, waar het gemarkeerd staat als 'volkstaal'. Maar bij mijn weten is 'volkstaal' geen synoniem van 'niet-bestaand'. 

Google geeft zo'n 6500 hits voor _dokteres_ en ruim 14.000 voor _soldate_, toch niet weinig voor woorden die niet bestaan.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## moldo

Frank06 said:


> Maar mag ik toch even eerst jouw definitie weten van "bestaand woord", "officieel bestaand woord", "niet-bestaand woord" en "officieel niet-bestaand woord"?


 
Met officieel en bestaand bedoel ik woorden die in het woordenboek staan.
Dat had ik natuurlijk eerst wel even zelf moeten onderzoeken. 
Joel vroeg zich af waarom _soldate_ niet in zijn woordenboek staat. Het staat blijkbaar wel in de Van Dale.
_Dokteres_ had ik ook niet opgezocht. Staat er dus wel in. Ik kende het wel in spreektaal, maar dacht altijd dat het niet correct Nederlands was. Als ik naar de hits in Google kijk, dan lijkt dit woord vaker in België voor te komen.
Weer wat geleerd.


----------



## Lopes

Frank06 said:


> Dit vind ik toch wel héél bizar... Welk woord bestaat er wel "officieel"? Bij mijn weten geen. Maar mag ik toch even eerst jouw definitie weten van "bestaand woord", "officieel bestaand woord", "niet-bestaand woord" en "officieel niet-bestaand woord"?


 
Zo heel bizar vind ik dat niet, moet ik zeggen. Ik vind het persoonlijk wel een goede omschrijving voor niet-gangbare woorden. We zijn immers niet allemaal taalkundigen, zal ik maar zeggen.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Lopes said:


> Zo heel bizar vind ik dat niet, moet ik zeggen. Ik vind het persoonlijk wel een goede omschrijving voor niet-gangbare woorden. We zijn immers niet allemaal taalkundigen, zal ik maar zeggen.



Officieel: erkend door, uitgaand van het bevoegd gezag 
[uit: Van Dale]

In elke editie van Van Dale vind je een inleiding die ook gelezen mag worden door niet-taalkundigen.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## FlorisEnsink

Als we het over het woord soldaat hebben, lijkt het mij een hele logische gedachte om het leger, het vechtende leger wel te verstaan, als bevoegd gezag te erkennen. Ik kan jullie in dat geval wel verzekeren dat het woord 'soldate', zowel in Nederland als in Belgie, echt niet in het krijgsvocabulair voorkomt en dus niet bestaat. We hebben het hier echter over het leger des heils, en daar hebben ze geen enkele boodschap aan wat de krijgsmacht zegt of vindt, vandaar het opduiken van een ogenschijnlijk wat bevreemdend maar volledig correct woord.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


FlorisEnsink said:


> Als we het over het woord soldaat hebben, lijkt het mij een hele logische gedachte om het leger, het vechtende leger wel te verstaan, als bevoegd gezag te erkennen.


Ik weet niet heel precies wat de functies van een modern leger zijn, maar het behoeden, beheren of uitbreiden de Nederlandse woordenschat  behoren _zeker niet_ tot de kerntaken. Wat de krijgsmachten aan deze of gene zijde van 's lands grens ook mogen uitspoken heeft absoluut geen enkele impact op de Nederlandse woordenschat. Dus met jouw uitgangspunt, namelijk dat we het leger als bevoegd gezag dienen te erkennen met betrekking tot de kwestie 'soldate', geraken we nergens.



> Ik kan jullie in dat geval wel verzekeren dat het woord 'soldate', zowel in Nederland als in Belgie, echt niet in het krijgsvocabulair voorkomt


Tja, da's dan spijtig. 
Maar de website van het Belgische leger geeft inderdaad geen enkel resultaat voor 'soldate' (+1100 voor 'soldaat', maar ook 0 resultaten voor 'selder' en 'smurf').



> en dus niet bestaat.


Kijk goed: SOLDATE: +14.000 googlehits. Ik gebruik de googleresultaten enkel als een indicatie.

Enkele voorbeelden:
1. Spaanse soldate naakt op cover (Het Nieuwsblad, gevoelige zielen (en hartpatiënten) klikken beter niet op de link: pagina bevat afbeeldingen van mammae.)
2. Amerikaanse soldate veroordeeld voor mishandeling (De Standaard, gevoelige zielen klikken beter niet op de link: pagina bevat afbeeldingen van gemartelde mensen.)
3. Amerikaanse soldate gedegradeerd voor poseren in Playboy (De Telegraaf, voor de gevoelige zielen: heradem, deze pagina bevat géén afbeeldingen van mammae)
4. Sexy soldate. Camouflage outfit afgewerkt met lekker knallende accenten (Karnavalskostuums.nl, gevoelige zielen klikken beter niet op de link. En inderdaad, zulke weinig verhullende uniformen zie je niet zo vaak op een doorsnee militaire parade.)

Ook zonder klikken zal het wel duidelijk zijn dat geen van deze gevallen gaat over soldates in het Leger des Heils.
Mijn punt is dat het woord 'soldate' óók gebruikt wordt voor een vrouwelijke militair, of _den armée belge_ dat nu leuk vindt of niet, of het nu in Van Dale staat of niet. (En, tussen haakjes, het stáát erin.)


> We hebben het hier echter over het leger des heils, en daar hebben ze geen enkele boodschap aan wat de krijgsmacht zegt of vindt,


Wie heeft daar wél een boodschap aan, althans wat taal en woordenschat betreft?



> vandaar het opduiken van een ogenschijnlijk wat bevreemdend maar volledig correct woord.


Akkoord.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------

